# Options Analysis Software



## thomastalex (7 February 2011)

Hi,
Are there any Options Analysis software that I can purchase or get for free. I am currently using optionetics platinum. I have also used hubb optiongear. I use it mainly to find volatility in options under different expiry. I am looking to find similar ones for the ASX market so that I can trade options in the ASX. 
Thanks


----------



## Diggs1 (24 September 2011)

Bump


----------



## pixel (24 September 2011)

Diggs1 said:


> Bump



http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Services/index.htm#_Prev4

Would this do? Runs in Excel.
License is $75  one-off.


----------



## colion (25 September 2011)

Free - Option Oracle and Option Strategy Builder

http://www.samoasky.com/


----------



## gkh (18 March 2014)

Just started using Options Oracle (free) as an alternative to Hoadley trading ASX equity and index options.

Oracle does not calculate the XJO correctly (it is out by 10x). Anyone heard of a fix?

Anyone using any other software with an ASX feed to trade ASX options?



thanks,

gkh


----------

